# Number plates that stand out



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've been keeping up to date with this Forum for several weeks now (addictive reading) and have had a look at some of the meeting pic's. One thing that strikes me is that a lot of people have "personalised" number plates on their cars, either relating to the type of TT, or personal details, some of them quite amusing.  How about some examples and what they mean - anonymity respected and all that, no lenghty descriptions, just one liners, and may be also what other car you own/have accesss to, see if any interesting trends appear?

I'll kick the ball of with P11 SMF which was Pauls second car, a SMF (as in the prince song) or alternatively, my wife's initials! Was on a Golf that I sold to finance my TT.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

2001 TTC with reg TT51 JUS

2000 Triumph Daytona 955i

1989 Honda CBR1000F

Justin


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Even "fantasy" ones would be fine - I wonder who owns "A225 TTC" would be good for a car owned by Audi UK, or don't they enter into this sort of thing..
One of the best ones I'm aware of so far is TT 51 YLE! (I think on this forum)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

My personal favourite is Y17MMY spaced and fonted to look like yummy.

Mines a simple L3 TTC, which my missus thinks looks like Lettuce or Lotto, neither were my intention.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

A Simple "914 GHA" I'm afraid - although haven't moved it to the Cab yet.....just my initials.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Had to do a doubletake there. Pic looked like a TT with a new grill ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

plus a lot more room!


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

NIIK TT â€" Does seem to get a lot of attention. I wonder who has NIK TT


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

My wife has promised to get me a personalised plate for Father's Day in NZ (September). While I won't be able to use it in the UK, when I take my car back to NZ in March I'll have KIWITT   

Doug


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I'm PAS 55 thats for Paul Anthony Sentinella the 55 stands for the address I was born at also 5's my lucky number.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Personal ones are great, but I like the ones that relate to the model of the car - I had Y 16V RS on a previous Renault - I usually leave the plate on the car and it makes selling the car much easier when the time comes.

I'll think I'll try and get something along the lines of X44 (four wheel drive, four by four?) for my TT, eventually.


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

M10 TTC

My birthday is May 10th, & the TTC is obvious.

Any combination with 1AN costs a fortune!!


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

my plate is a bit obscure K9 DVD

K9 as in canine because of my surname (bone) :-/

DVD as in David :

So there you have it 

Seemed like a good idea at the time :-[

Seems crap now :'(


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

AU51 TTR - which until DVLA get round to releasing the aa01 xxx plates was as close as I could get to AUDI TTR. According to my dealer, a number of customers have assumed it was an Audi UK car when they've seen it there...

Also have K9CMD (another K9 plate), which I had on my last company car - CMD 'cause they are my initals and K9 because, erm, it was cheap and at least meant something more than K6 or whatever! 

Clive


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

Yesterday I saw a woman in TTR with the reg V1VYY cutting up traffic.

Due out in Sept is YE5 2 TTC along with a lot of other YE5 2 ... plates e.g YE5 2 SEX


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

When the X reg came out in Sept 200 I saw "X4 XTC" - may be it's worn off a bit now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

8) someone has TT 51 FUN, i think thats really good.

Mine is Y7 OBY but is spaced to sat Y 7OBY.
Why? well thats my name. ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I,v been looking for f4t tt for a long time anybody got it ??? ???


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Er, all my mates call me Jut (all started years ago when an Aussie guy with a stutter kept getting stuck on my name......Justin !!!!!!!!!!!!) 

So it seemed obvious to get HI JUT , at least it means they see it before they say it!!

Or something like that


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> NIIK TT; Does seem to get a lot of attention


They are probably wondering why you cant spell your name properly.


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

> They are probably wondering why you cant spell your name properly.


Yeah theres an "I" in TiT

*lol*


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

X4 GAF

X for GAF (GAF being my initials)

There is a black TT coupe around the St. Ives area (Cambridgeshire) with reg M1OHMY, doesn't look so good typed here bt on the plate it looks excellent.

Graham


----------



## buster (Aug 1, 2002)

8)
I wanted one that suited the way I felt about owning the best looking/designed car (I could afford)on the road.

HI ON TT


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

There's a BMW near me which has "666 TT" which must be one of the best ever...sad it is on a BMW really!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

my sister helped me pick mine,

SX 51 ETT

which i've had moved to read..

SXSIE TT  

gets me loads of comments from loads of strangers!

even a copper told me he liked the plate once! goes to show not all of them are so pedantic about number plate spacings 8)


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

I like the one below... It's even got it's own website 

www.tt-fun.com

Paul


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Buster

If you've got a spare Â£395 in your sky rocket then Regtransfers.co.uk have got your plate (H10 NTT), go get it!

I saw a pucker plate on a V6 golf: X8 ENX = X 8EN X.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

A friend of mine has M1Y TT on her 225TTR which I thought was pretty cool. Made my K2 CRG look very sick.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah theres an "I" in TiT
> 
> *lol*


LMFAO!!!! ;D


----------



## buster (Aug 1, 2002)

Widget.
They dont have it. Cos I got it direct from the DVLC and it only cost me Â£250.
If I was more clever I would have a picture on the forum.
By the way Ben ain't got a car on the road at the moment so he would have to hang it round his neck.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

18 TT spaced to read 1.8 TT on a silver coupe sitting in the members car park at Goodwood races yesterday looked very cool.

TJS


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

S 20V TT no explanation needed I hope. 8)


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

Mine aren't car-related (yet) but they are name-related.

H20 DAN
This has been on five cars now. Ideally it's best suited to a 4WD rallymonster of some description.

V8 DAN
Currently gracing my TTC, the only car it's been on. Ideally best suited to a 360 Modena, but perhaps the V8-engined S4 might be a more realistic target. Here's hoping that the rumoured Coupe gets the green light, however unlikely that may seem at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

My Reg is - 02 WD 69

02 is the year obviously enough, WD is where its from boring i know but it could also stand somehow for wicked : and well i hope i dont have to explain 69 to you all ....... 










Funky Geek


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What an introduction! Welcome to the forum


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Prefer a 99 with a Cadburys flake on top myself .

I've been beaten to M1K TT and M1X TT, so the TTC makes do with YC02 AVO for now! Got M1K VW on my Golf though!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Funky Geek,

The 69 refers to the year you were born? ;D  :-*


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Hehe heya i would like to introduce myself  Yep 69 year i was born : seems like you all need lessons LOL  hehe nice to meet you all ....

Funky Geek


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But who is Lola in your signature? Never heard of her before!


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Saw TT 51UTT at newreg.com - 500 squid if memory serves !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*T7 KLC*

KLC are my initials and T7 is meant to look a little like TT. I haven't got italic fonts or nut bolts in it though.

Yet.

I really wanted K3LLS - but the guy wanted nine grand for it.  I thought I'd be alright with my unusual name.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

My surname is BEVES, pronounced 'Beavis', as per a certain MTV cartoon character!

I have B3VES plate on the Roadster and B6VES on the Coupe, both bought from DVLA.

I also have *AU51 TTA* & *AU51 CAR* on retention from the time when I was planning to buy a new TT instead of modding the TTR. I paid a _lot_ of money for them (not sure why now - DVLA caught me good and proper), but now I'll sell for Â£450 each ono.

If anyone's interested, please IM me (sorry for the plug - one day I'll advertise them somewhere other than the Forum classifieds).

Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

My Reg is X1HJH, Amulet Red TTC, but I saw Dark Green TT. W4LES in Haverfordwest, West Wales on Monday.
Are you on this Forum?.
I was driving my XR3 at the time, on the way to fill it up with Leaded 4 star.
Harold.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

> But who is Lola in your signature? Never heard of her before!


No comment Lmao!!!!!!









Funky Geek


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Will be putting my plate on soon, mine is

*D 7aub*

David Taub


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was mucking about trying to find good TT related plates when I typed in

*T33 TEE*

It's available, but is going to auction. :-/


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I quite fancied

ROCK ITT

but since I'm getting a 180 TTR that may not be too appropriate. :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It would also be physically impossible.

You could have ROK 1T

On another related note, I saw a car this morning with ELLA 1 on it.

The A was definitely an A. But it MUST have been a four.


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

I saw two this week.

1) bright yellow TTC with plate Y1ELD

2) forgot the colour doh but M 666 HAT on a TTR

Both in Reading


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

"TT 51 HOT" on a black TT around London Docklands this morning. Anybody here?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

'8 TT' on a bog standard Corsa in Norwich this afternoon.

I often see really expensive plates on shitty cars. It makes me wonder whether these people realise what they are worth. Unless of course there are sentimental reasons.

Usually older people with Two letters - Single figure plates. To the right person these are worth a fortune.

MB 1 for instance would suit me fine, but at around Â£230,000, I think not baby puppy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Displaying W7 PMC (single figure with my 3 initials) on the TT and W8 PMC on my motorbike 8) ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i have Y 4 PGP( my initials) and Y17MMY (supposed to be YUMMY)


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

T11NNR currently on a Vaux Astra SRi, soon (Jan 03) to be on a TT 225 Coupe!

Nickname = Tunner


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Saw MY02 TTC on a Raven TTC in Solihull yesterday


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw 47 TT (or it might have been 48 or 24 can't remember) the other morning on a silver Coupe


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

I have TT 02 MRK

As you can guess my name is Mark.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My new TTR arrives mid October, she's gonna be JS 52 WOW, to match my Triumph Sprint ST 955i which has JS 02 WOW. How many more TT owners with nice bikes too ? Hope the weather hold up as this will be my first Roadster, Raven Black with baseball. :


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Saw a great plate on Saturday in Bracknell, on a Morgan Aero 8

UF02 PAL


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

I saw TT 509 yesterday @ VW North West @ Tatton park, 'twas on a Mk 4 Golf Anniversary in the concours.

The bloke's initials are TT and he'll never sell, so that just leaves 998 others to go at....


----------



## dt (May 9, 2002)

I have S1 KTT (SIK TT) on retention at the moment, if anyone is interested then let me know!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Saw 8309 TT (or something similar) on a bog standard new-style Honda Civic yesterday.

Oh, and PK02 TTT on a moro TTC with silver leather this morning.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

CRE 301Y

CRE as that's our names, Carl, Roz, Eleanor
3 is the number of our house
01 is the year we moved there
Y.....well, Y not?!
Its good isn't it?

This is a joke by the way, as anyone who listens to the accursed adverts on Talksport will know.

I had T7 CWW on our coupe, but haven't put it on the roadster, and doubt I will.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OK, not on a TT, but spotted on a BMW in East London on Sunday evening, 5 EXY : .... I did a double take on that one. That would be the ideal plate for a TT ...


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

Well I guess moving to sunny California did have some benefits (great roads too!) Over here if the license you want is not rude and not taken it's yours. You pay $40 a year for as long as you want it which seems better than having to pay Â£Â£Â£Â£s for one which the Government gets money from.

My 1st on the TT was TTRQ (for TT Roadster Quattro) but managed to get my fav which I'll be keeping for a while

SYONRA (SI-O-NARA) which is japanese for "seeya!"


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't you all remember the Capri in the 70's that was PEN 1S ? Also I have a picture of me taken in the 70's , sitting on the front wing of Fiona Richmond's Primrose Yellow E- Type Jag...FU 2 !


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

just purchased N9TTR, appropriate as all my friends call me nutter.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Well I guess moving to sunny California did have some benefits (great roads too!) Over here if the license you want is not rude and not taken it's yours. Â


You say that, but I have pictures of an ex-pat's Durango (registered in Washington) with hte number plate BOLLOX.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

We have 'W8 WOO' on a 2 week old 225 TTC. This is for my name of Wendy Woo although my husband who also drives the car (in fact I'm posting this on his ID) says it looks like 'we ate woo'. Nice, isn't he?

He also owns 'J6 RSL' for his initials but made him put it on retention for a while and got my own way!

Nearly bought 'TT02 WOO' but thought couldn't transfer this to another car however now not sure whether I did the right thing! Oh well.....


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

S3MTX.. goes like a bomb 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Saw a car with PHY510 this morning, but as it was all of 15 hours ago, I can't remember what make it was - age I'm afraid :-[

Moley.


----------



## S1URF (Aug 16, 2002)

Cars I've seen locally:

CUT3Y F355 Spider
L8TUS Elise
B0MB Lambo Diablo


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

My girlfriend has just bought me T7 SRV (srv is my initials). It's going on the car in a week or two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

When I first got my TTR I got a quote for AUD1 7T but decided against the 10.5K price tag


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Mines ... TT 51 WEN ........ at the weekend I'm called Wendy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Saw MEN 54 on a 911 Turbo at Castle Coombe last Saturday.. very cool plate for a very intelligent person


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

The doris reckoned she saw TT QUAT 8) the other day. I've been thinking what it could have been and the best I could come up with was T74 UAT formatted with the 4 made to look like a Q :-/ and spaced?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

My plate is M4L TT which stands for my christian name malcolm and part of my nickname for years malc.I ordered the plate back in 1998 when the car was announced as a TT before that it was supposed to be a TTS for the 225 bhp but the factory changed its mind.At that stage in 1997 I had N111TTS which would have read N0 1 TTS with the proper spacing and screws.

I also had the chance to buy W16KED in 1999 but chose to stick with M4L TT.i wished I ahd bought W1CKED as well as it was on offer for Â£1500 with the DVLA and I think it would have been worth a great deal more now.
regards malc


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Just spotted, in the local Sainsbury's, a green Range Rover with the 'plate' *1 TTR* 

A mate of mine had *88 MPH* on a Delorian he owned when he lived in Canada in the 80's. 8)

- Ben


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

AU51 TTT - got to be the ultimate TT plate!

Always open to offers, of course.......


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nah, you don't want that, you want TT52TTT - also open to offers....


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i no a racing driver with PEN 15


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

*W4NKR* where are you


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The guy who used to have PEN15 was Steve Parrish ex Bike GP rider and now races Trucks for Mercedes.....would guess that he still has it....used to be on an SL500


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:It used to belong to a porn star called Fiona Richmond!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

this is correct np. His wife has it on her mercedes 320ML. They live in the next village from me


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

He's a top bloke, Steve 'Stavros' Parrish!

Have met him a couple of times at WSB meetings, he now does the commentary with Suzi Perry for the BBC coverage. ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

apparently he lost his licence for speeding in his merc. they had to close off the A1 (i think). he was doing speeds in excess of 160mph . not sure if he has it back yet :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A pal of mine had FU2 which he sold for Â£250K in the plate boom early 90's (Â£200K profit)

Neighbour of my ex-wife has 2U on a pretty old VW POLO (wonder if they have any idea how much its worth).

Once saw Shaq O'Neill's 500SL Merc (when he was playing for the Orlando Magic) with the number plate 14KT GOLD. The car's paint was metallic gold (metallic particles were real gold) and the centre hubs on the alloys and the badges were all genuine gold. Could not see that car lasting to long in Salford or Moss-Side


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

There is an old biddy round our way driving around in a brand new 740i with the number plate 008 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Number Plates really aren't that expensive. I thought the mega exclusive ones were, i.e single figure single letter, alot of these sold for around Â£5K in the mid 90's.

More recently plates like '30 TT' sold for Â£4K in 2001.

There are a lot of cool plates, i.e 1 WAK with a reserve of Â£3,500 up for auction soon. Just check out the DVLA Auction listings.

I was quite surprised.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i've been looking for plate for new one and have come across TT 52 WOW Â£700 THEY WANT IS IT WORTH IT?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

my ex inlaws had a porche 911 reg was 
ON A 911 cool hey and another bloke round here has 
A 911 MAN


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Â£700 , yeh I'd say that was pretty fair,in March I got JS 02 WOW :for my new TTriumph paid Â£699 but then found out that there was VAT and Â£80 fee on top which made it nearly a grand which was a con. 
Last month I bought JS 52 WOW : for my TTR thats here in Oct. That was Â£499 inc VAT and fee from the DVLA. So for TT 52 WOW I'd say you have a bargain ! Buy it .


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I paid Â£400 for mine ;D

Thinking of moving the 51 next to the YLE as I've seen loads of new format number plates that have been altered.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They wont let you do that, unless you know different, I've been looking for a company to make me a plate with non standard spacing and cannot find a company who will make them......


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Don't know for sure, but most motorbike plate companies will make up just about anything, size and shape, with the express understanding it is not for road use.

I will be looking round for a set for a different car that need some specific sizes so maybe if I have any luck I will post up a link.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There are tonnes of people who'll do it. It's just places like Halfords etc that won't.

There was a link posted a while ago to a site that will make just about anything.

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

you could try using some ofthe links from HERE


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I was going to buy TT51 ROB in june 2001 but thought it was too expensive and opted for TT51 RBT (Â£1000 cheaper). But I think there is a TT member with the TT51 ROB plate now. Ho hum.
Rob


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i was looking for that one! TT52ROB
noticed that TT52MAN is up for auction and also 
TT52CAR 
might go and see about TT52WOW anyone here got
TT52GRR


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jonah,
you were beaten to TT52 ROB by someone picking up their car from the same garage as me on sunday - saw it on their list of new reg's at the weekend, one of 5 TT's being picked up that day


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

so if i bought a private number plate would i be able to knock off the Â£500 quid they charge for number plates at the garage then


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

after much deliberation i am now the proud owner of 
*TT 52 WOW* 
Â£699 payed for it including vat and reg fee hope i have done the right thing but who cares!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it looks cool.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jonah, I'll look out for you then , I've JS52 WOW on my triumph and JS02 WOW on my TTR (arriving Oct)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cheers when i get it i'll have to get a sig done me thinks ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just been looking at a search site and apparently...

*V14GRA*

is for sale for Â£28,730.00 + VAT + Â£105 transfer = a grand total of

Â£33,862.75


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Kell,

V14GRA would look great on a Demin Blue TT. ;D :

- Ben 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

About the same price as my car...know what I'd rather have and it will have the same effect (I hope ) ;D


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Bargain that V14 GRA plate...

How much was "HEY GIRLS I AM IMPOTENT"?

(Not for me of course)


----------



## robclarke (Jul 8, 2009)

After looking for ages for a Red TT with light interior, bose, right alloys I came across the one that I promptly went to look at and bought, as an added bonus... the plate is TT52 ROB! What are the chances!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I like RIDE ME :wink:


----------



## Daddy Dan (Oct 27, 2010)

hi could the owner of the red tt with number plate tt52rob post a pic of it because my uncle has owed the car in the past and all so what part of england r u from


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This post originated 8 years ago  and the person you are after posted back in July 09, I would try pm'ing him if I were you although the chances are with only 27 posts that he either doesn't come on here anymore or doesn't post much.

Charlie


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

My new plates went on on Monday this week, I went for *V6 6 JKH*, I couldn't get just V6 so spaced it accordingly, JKH are my initials..
I parked in the Basingstoke Multi storey last week right opposite TT fun but I'm not too sure if it was a 51 plate so could be another TT...


----------

